# How do I change the name of a font in Windows 10?



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

I googled for this - but no answer I can find for Windows 10.

I want to install a few fonts. I want these to be at the top of the list - so all I want to do is rename and add a digit in front. So then I don't have to go through the entire list of fonts available.

Thanks.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I would NOT go and do any renaming of any font. They just will create problems with other systems when your file(s) at used.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

why though?
makes no sense!
why would microsoft make the system so fickle that it would break by simple renaming fonts!!!
(i'm just frustrated that microsoft have made it this was - i'm sure what u say is correct)


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You will have the same issues with a Mac, or any other type of computer.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

@DaveA why though?
it's not like the fonts are part of the registry or anything!?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

They in fact some are part of the SYSTEM files.

There are 3rd party font renamer out there, but I still would NOT use them.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

what's so bad about them?


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

Most everything in windows follows a path ie: ( C:/Windows/System ). If you rename a system font, a program or the system that uses it will not be able to find it because the path has been changed. If the fonts are not being used by any programs or system and you wish to install them after renaming them you will probably be alright. Although, if in the future you rename or remove them after using them, then the program that was using it may substitute or completely leave it out of anything you were working on. A good rule to follow is if it came with Windows or was installed by an application, don't mess with it. I have used some font renamers and they do work, but you have to be careful where you use that font after its installed.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Good advice BobCat!


----------

